# Merlin's Reincarnation



## Merlin (Dec 11, 2018)

6'2", 210lbs, late twenties. I've ran 4 total cycles, of the 4, 2 were multi-compound. Still natural from labs

Wanted to post up my first log. Some of you may know I had shoulder surgery the start of this year which ended up having complications, being a healthcare provider seem pretty fckin ironic. I was unable to lift more than 10lbs with my left arm for 9 months. No working out, only riding the bike. It drove me insane. I have now finally been cleared to begin working out with very few restrictions (no pull ups until I can do my body weight in pull downs etc., more volume training, no heavy weights yet).

Lets talk progress. About two weeks ago I could only do 3 push ups. It is now starting to become easier to do 5 push ups and some more. I do push ups until failure every day and sit ups (yes 5 at one point and I couldn't do anymore). To be honest I won't feel comfortable going to the gym again until I can do 20 perfect push ups easily. I also won't begin a cycle until my diet is back on track and ligaments feel stable under heavier weight. For some of the guys on here looking to get "lean bulked" and trying to look like some of the vets on here just wanted to show you we all start from square one. I literally am having to start over. One of the things I always emphasize is physique is a marathon not a sprint.

This will be the start of a very long journey and wanted to share it with you nobs. Ill post up more specific info when I get back into the gym (TDEE, workouts, diet etc.). If you're reading this, do a heavy set for me.


----------



## Jin (Dec 11, 2018)

Before you can make a journal you have to pay UGBBs Head Wizard a tribute. I will PM you Ziegler’s bitcoin wallet link. 

Good luck with the rebuild. I’ll be following.


----------



## Merlin (Dec 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> Before you can make a journal you have to pay UGBBs Head Wizard a tribute. I will PM you Ziegler’s bitcoin wallet link.
> 
> Good luck with the rebuild. I’ll be following.




Haha I was waiting for your reply. Honestly was expecting much more from you


----------



## Jada (Dec 11, 2018)

Looking forward to your journey


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm in for the ride. Good luck!


----------



## BrotherJ (Dec 11, 2018)

Interested to see how things go. Good luck man


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2018)

Merlin said:


> Haha I was waiting for your reply. Honestly was expecting much more from you



That's what she said...

Will be following Merlin


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 12, 2018)

Looking forward to your progress


----------



## Naf (Dec 12, 2018)

How many SARMS will you have in your stack? Anything short of 9u598, and your whole cycle is waste really.

-elitefitness


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 12, 2018)

Naf said:


> How many SARMS will you have in your stack? Anything short of 9u598, and your whole cycle is waste really.
> 
> -elitefitness



Lolololol dude you are gonna fit in great here. That's the funniest ****ing post I have seen in a while


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 12, 2018)

Just kick ass and don't look backwards!!!


----------



## Naf (Dec 12, 2018)

Haha!
I crept on the forum for a bit before I actually registered and I read through so many threads of new guys cursing themselves out. 

I don't feel anything short of welcomed!


----------



## Merlin (Dec 19, 2018)

Ended up going to the gym. Stuck to machine and cable workouts this week. Did more of a full body workout 3 sets of 20 reps for all lifts just to get a feel for it again and stability. All last sets was until failure. Needless to say I am sore all over. Can barely straighten my arms haha. Plan on switching to more isolated muscle groups in the upcoming weeks.

Diet has been 4 meals a day 

Breakfast is normally 4 eggs, veggies, beef/turkey, oat meal

Meals consists of 1 chicken breast (I interchange the chicken for fish/shrimp about 8oz)  zucchini, onion, bell peppers 1 cup of rice. If i get hungry in between means I do a salad with kale, cabbage, carrots, spinach, lettuce, tomatoes, avocado.

I drink coffee in the morning before workouts.


----------

